# Multi Room audio using an old AV reciever



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have an old Yamaha RX-V1400 reciever and I had a thought of using it as a multi room power source. Before I when through the hassle of hooking this all up I thought I would see if anyone saw any flaws in my plan before hand.

Ok so I have my regular HT AV which is a Onkyo 1010, so first is how to attach the yammy to the Onkyo so they can share audio sources (i.e. Ipod, CD player). Looking at the back of the onkyo it looks like there is a Front Pre Out and a Zone 2 Line out and RCA one of those to CD in on the yammy? Thoughts?

Ok so once the yammy's got input I would set it's DSP to 7 channel stereo, This I "think" means that I can hook up speakers to:

Front A: Family Room
Front B: Basement
Surround: Outside
Surround Rear: Master Bedroom

And get stereo sound to all those areas without using a speaker selector switch.

Am I right or wrong?


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

No. The configuration you are talking about on the Yamaha (7 channel stereo) is a surround mode for 7 speakers all playing in the same room. You will not get 4 discrete sets of stereo outputs for the other rooms you mention. 

Your objective is to get sound to each of those four areas. Assuming you have a pair of speakers in each of the remote areas you need something that can power 4 pairs.

It sounds like the Onkyo has a zone two line out. You should connect a RCA cable from the zone 2 outputs on the Onkyo to any open input on the Yamaha, does not matter what it is so lets just use the CD input to make it simple. Now set the input on the Yamaha to CD and you should hear the source selected by the Onkyo for zone 2 playback - ipod, CD player, video etc....

Now to power the 4 sets of speakers in the other rooms you will need to get a speaker selector switch. Any easy place to get one is online at Monoprice or Parts express. Make sure it can handle 4 pairs of speakers. Connect the main speaker outputs to the input on the speaker selector and then connect up the speakers to each of the outputs. The switch will allow you to select which rooms are getting power as required. Just remember that if all the speaker are playing at once you have to be careful with the volume as you could damage the receiver if pushed too hard. A good selector will have protection built in to assist with this by balancing the load on the Yamaha's output.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

J&D said:


> No. The configuration you are talking about on the Yamaha (7 channel stereo) is a surround mode for 7 speakers all playing in the same room. *You will not get 4 discrete sets of stereo outputs for the other rooms you mention. *


Sure he will, if he runs the Yamaha’s speaker cables to the speakers in the other rooms. :huh:

Andre, you’re in the right track. Just connect the Onkyo’s Zone 2 output to a vacant input on the Yahama, set the Yamaha for 7-channel stereo, and you’re good to go. Just keep in mind that if you want separate volume control for each pair of speakers connected to the Yamaha, that’ll require additional hardware.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mwerling (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Andre,

The Yamaha will drive the speakers in 7 channel mode just fine. The issues you may observe is the outdoor speakers will want lots of power to drive them up to a nice listening level compared to the interior speakers. With the interior speakers you are trying to fill a room with sound, with the outdoor speakers you are trying to fill a yard. So if you imagine a party and the ladies are indoors wanting to hold a nice conversation while the guys are out on the deck grilling and want it cranked up a bit, you have a conflict. Just about the time you get it loud enough outdoors, the interior speakers are screaming loud, and so are the ladies. The least expensive option I can think of is to put the outdoor speakers on the front channels of the Yamaha, and then you could turn the interior speakers off by changing the mode to 2 channel stereo, and cranking the outdoor speakers up to a decent level. Of course, in that scenario the ladies inside would not get any music.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

right on the setup but use a SPEAKER SeLECTOR with gain controls as mentioned 

http://www.amazon.com/Niles-Speaker-Selection-Control-FG01043/dp/B00022LD7K/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1349745540&sr=1-2&keywords=speaker+selector


----------

